# 5 tiêu chí đánh giá nệm chất lượng mà bạn nên biết?



## Nguyen Lynh (12/3/19)

_Bạn đang có nhu cầu mua nệm và mong muốn tìm được chiếc nệm thật sự chất lượng nhưng không biết một chiếc nệm chất lượng là như thế nào, cứng ra sao, mềm ra sao hay chất liệu nào thì mới tốt cho sức khỏe. Hãy tìm hiểu các tiêu chí đánh giá nệm chất lượng để đưa ra lựa chọn mua hàng thông minh nhé!_

Chất lượng cuộc sống ngày càng được nâng cao hơn, người tiêu dùng cũng đòi hỏi những sản phẩm có chất lượng hơn thay vì cứ mãi dùng các sản phẩm kém chất lượng. Đặc biệt đối với nệm ngủ, không nên mua hàng qua cảm tính hay trào lưu được, vì giấc ngủ rất quan trọng với con người. Và để đánh giá một chiếc nệm tốt phải có những tiêu chí đánh giá riêng biệt giúp người mua hàng dễ dàng phân biệt hàng chất lượng và hàng giả mạo tràn lan trên thị trường hiện nay. Hãy xem ngay bài viết 5 Tiêu Chí Đánh Giá Nệm Chất Lượng Mà Bạn Biết? để giải quyết ngay thắc mắc của bạn nhé!

*1. Chất liệu tốt, không gây hại cho sức khỏe*
Điều quan trọng đầu tiên của một sản phẩm chất lượng đó là thành phần chất liệu của nó. Một chiếc nệm tốt phải đảm bảo được làm từ nguyên liệu an toàn và đạt chuẩn, đã qua kiểm tra đạt yêu cầu các chỉ số an toàn cho sức khỏe người nằm. Để đảm bảo thì chúng ta có thể lựa chọn các thương hiệu nệm uy tín, có tên tuổi nổi bật trong thị trường nệm và quan trọng phải được cấp các chứng nhận quốc tế về chất lượng sản phẩm. Điều này khá đơn giản để kiểm tra, các bạn có thể tìm hiểu các thương hiệu uy tín trên mạng trước khi đến cửa hàng mua hàng. Một trong các chỉ số an toàn về chất lượng của nệm là ECO và LGA, đây là 2 chứng nhận đạt chuẩn của quốc tế.

Những chiếc nệm tốt đều được tạo ra từ các chất liệu thuần khiết hay các hóa chất an toàn cho sức khỏe, hoàn toàn không chứa các thành phần độc hại, gây kích ứng với bề mặt da, hay có các mùi khó chịu cũng như phải được khử trùng tối ưu nhất.

Các dòng nệm lò xo, khá thông dụng với người dùng Việt Nam về các tính năng vượt trội mà nó mang lại. Nhưng một chiếc nệm lò xo an toàn phải được cấu tạo bởi lõi thép lò xo không gỉ, đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe người nằm.






5 Tiêu Chí Đánh Giá Nệm Chất Lượng Mà Bạn Biết?
​Đặc biệt nên lưu ý với các dòng nệm cao su, có 2 loại nệm cao su thiên nhiên và cao su nhân tạo. Nguyên liệu cao su nhiên thiên phải hoàn toàn 100% thuần khiết và phải được sản xuất bởi dây chuyền công nghệ tốt nhất, mới khử được mùi hôi khó chịu và màu của cao su và khử trùng hiệu quả được.

Hãy bỏ qua quan điểm chọn nệm theo số đông hoặc giá rẻ mà ta vẫn thường xuyên áp dụng, việc này hoàn toàn không tốt nếu gặp phải các sản phẩm kém chất lượng, hay hàng giả mạo. Vì thời gian sử dụng nệm cho giấc ngủ của bạn đã chiếm gần ⅓ thời gian trong một ngày, nếu chất lượng nệm kém, sử dụng trong thời gian dài sẽ ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe của gia đình bạn.

*2. Độ thoải mái và tốt cho toàn bộ cơ thể*
Chọn nệm phải chọn nệm thoải mái nhất cho giấc ngủ của bạn và phù hợp nhất với cơ thể, độ tuổi người sử dụng. Nệm chất lượng phải đảm bảo các tiêu chí cơ bản về độ đàn hồi, khả năng nâng đỡ cơ thể, độ mềm mại nhất định và thoáng mát.

Có nhiều người thích nằm nệm cứng vì nghĩ như vậy cơ thể sẽ được nâng đỡ và giữ đúng tư thế xương cho mình hoặc quá mềm vì nằm êm và thoải mái. Nhưng 2 điều trên đều hoàn toàn không tốt cho sức khỏe của bạn. Hãy tự tin thử nệm, thử độ cứng và mềm mại vừa đủ trước khi mua.






5 Tiêu Chí Đánh Giá Nệm Chất Lượng Mà Bạn Biết?​
*3. Tính thẩm mỹ, tiện lợi cho người dùng*
Để cạnh tranh trong thị trường nệm hiện nay, bên cạnh chất lượng sản phẩm tốt còn phải có nhiều mẫu mã, đa dạng về thiết kế, kích cỡ và màu sắc nữa. Người tiêu dùng ngày càng trở nên khó tính hơn khi lựa chọn sản phẩm, thiết kế của nệm phải phù hợp với chiếc giường của bạn, không quá cao hoặc quá thấp. Ngoài ra, màu sắc phải hợp tông với sắc thái của gian phòng hiện có, có thể tao nhã, tinh tế cũng cần có những dòng nệm trẻ trung, năng động.

Nệm phải được thiết kế gọn nhẹ, trọng lượng không quá nặng sẽ khó di chuyển, mang vác khi bạn muốn thay đổi vị trí nệm trong nhà. Hiện nay đã xuất hiện các dòng nệm cao su hoặc bông ép gấp 3, rất tiện lợi cho mọi gia đình khi sử dụng.

Các dòng nệm chất lượng hiện nay đều được cải tiến vượt trội, có thể dễ dàng đem đi giặt hoặc việc vệ sinh cũng nhanh chóng hơn. Một số thương hiệu hay cửa hàng đã có dịch vụ vệ sinh giường nệm, đảm bảo nệm luôn được sạch sẽ, khử trùng và an toàn cho bạn khi dùng lâu dài.






5 Tiêu Chí Đánh Giá Nệm Chất Lượng Mà Bạn Biết?​
*4. Giá cả phù hợp*
Giá cả luôn đi đôi với chất lượng của sản phẩm. Đừng dại dột ham rẻ mà mua cho mình những chiếc nệm kém chất lượng, chỉ dùng được một thời gian ngắn lại phải thay nệm khác thường xuyên. Lời khuyên là hay chọn mua nệm có mức giá tầm trung bình trở lên, tùy vào nhu cầu và kinh tế của gia đình bạn nhé.

*5. Thời gian bảo hành/tuổi thọ của nệm*
Một chiếc nệm tốt thường có tuổi thọ trung bình từ 5 năm trở lên, các dòng chất lượng hơn khoảng 7 đến 10 hay 15 năm tuổi thọ. Đương nhiên, các dòng cao cấp, chất lượng bền bỉ có thể được bảo hành đến tận 20 năm. Vậy nên hãy lựa chọn chiếc nệm có tuổi thọ từ mức trung bình trở lên để đảm bảo về chất lượng của nệm. Những chiếc nệm kém chất lượng chỉ có thể dùng khoảng 1 đến 2 năm sẽ bị biến dạng, gây lún ở giữa nệm hoặc có thể có các mùi hôi khó chịu.

Lời khuyên cho bạn là hãy đầu tư vào giấc ngủ ngay từ việc chọn nệm chất lượng cho mình nhé!

Hotline hỗ trợ tư vấn mua nệm trả góp: 0909060325


----------



## Langkietnhi (18/3/19)

giữa nệm lò xo vs cao su mình nên mua loại nào ạ


----------



## Nguyen Lynh (19/3/19)

Langkietnhi nói:


> giữa nệm lò xo vs cao su mình nên mua loại nào ạ


Mỗi loại đều có ưu điểm riêng, bạn có thể vào thegioinem.com/san-pham để tham khảo 2 loại nệm này ạ.


----------

